# 1998 Sentra factory amp???



## FF119 (Dec 14, 2004)

Does the 1998 Nissan Sentra have a factory radio amplifier? or is it built into the head unit? Thanks for any help.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's all in the HU.


----------

